# E25 - Element 25



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 October 2006)

Hi guys, very late 11th hour for this, but I just got refered to a cracker of an IPO

Montezuma Mining, its 2 points of difference are its management (some of the best geologists in the business) and the projects they've pegged. 
See below for extracts from IPO

Shares = 14m vendor + seed 22.5m IPO = 36m 

*
Directors*

• The company is managed by a highly experienced board, with a proven track record of discovery success, including two
AMEC Prospectors of The Year Award recipients in Denis O’Meara (Chairman) and Terry Grammer (Director).


*Denis O’Meara – Chairman*
*Denis O’Meara is a Prospector and founder of De Grey Mining
Ltd. Denis has a lifelong involvement in mining, prospecting
and exploration. He has been involved in several major
resource and exploratory discoveries in Western Australia
including Miralga Creek, Sulphur Springs, Gorge Range,
Indee (Wingina and Orchard Tank Well) (Pilbara) Horans Dam
(Kalgoorlie), Triangle Bore (Mt Magnet) and Weld Range
(Murchison). * His activities have supported several corporate
fund raisings/listings since 1969. His prospecting has also led
to joint ventures with 17 companies. Denis is the discoverer
of the Beyondie Bluff gold and base metal anomalies and
originally sampled for gold at the Indee Turner River Gold Belt
in 1987. *He was awarded AMEC Prospector of the Year in 2004,
jointly with Geoff Blackburn.*
Denis has served as an Executive Councillor of AMEC, a board
member of AGIC (Australian Gold Industry Council) for its
10-year duration and board member of the Port Hedland
Port Authority from 1972 to 1985. He also received a National
Outstanding Achievement Award - Greening Australia,
1991 and served as a board member of the Kings Park and
Botanical Gardens, Perth, 1994 - 1996.


Justin Brown – Managing Director
Justin Brown is a geologist with extensive experience in
minerals exploration in Australia and New Zealand. He has
a strong technical background with experience in the full
spectrum of mineral exploration and mining from grass roots
target generation through to resource mining and mine
production.
Justin’s successful career in the mining industry culminated
in a position managing exploration for a large multinational
company in the Leonora, Edjudina and Marvel Loch regions of
Western Australia.
Since leaving mineral exploration to pursue other business
interests, Justin has founded and operated a successful
internet services consultancy, developing and enhancing his
management expertise which he now brings to the Company.

*Terry Grammer – Non-Executive Director*Mr Grammer is a geologist with over 30 years experience in
mining and mineral exploration with extensive experience in
Australia, Southern Africa, East Asia & New Zealand and has
operated in Western Australia since 1988. He has extensive
experience in exploring for gold and base metals.
*Mr Grammer was awarded The Association of Mining and
Exploration Companies (AMEC) Prospector of the Year Award
(jointly with Mr Anthony Rovira) in 2000 for the Discovery of
Jubilee Mines NL’s Cosmos Nickel Deposit.* The initial Cosmos
discovery defi ned a resource of approximately 400,000t @
8.2% Ni. The project has grown signifi cantly since then.
*He was also a founder and promoter in 1999 of the successful
nickel explorer Western Areas NL where he was the
Exploration Manager from 2000 until retiring in 2004.*
Mr Grammer became a Non-Executive Director of Hannans
Reward Ltd and, after assisting a $3.4m refunding of Hannans,
became an Executive Director in January 2006.

Ian (Inky) Cornelius - Non-Executive Director
Mr Cornelius has had over 40 years experience in the minerals
and petroleum industry. He spent the fi rst nine years of his
career with the Western Australian Department of Mines
before leaving to manage his own tenement consulting
business. Since 1976 he has held senior executive positions
in a number of public exploration and mining companies. In
this capacity he has had extensive experience and success
in the selection, management and development of deposits
of many commodities. Inky is a non-executive director of
Pancontinental Oil and Gas NL, New World Alloys Ltd, and
Alkane Exploration Ltd.

John Ribbons – Company Secretary
Mr Ribbons is an accountant who has worked within the
resources industry for over thirteen years in the capacity of
group accountant, fi nancial controller or assistant company
secretary.
Mr Ribbons has extensive knowledge and experience with
ASX listed production and exploration companies. He has
considerable site based experience with operating mines and
has also been involved with the listing of several exploration
companies on ASX. Mr Ribbons has experience in capital
raising, ASX compliance and regulatory requirements.





*
Projects*

• The Talga Project in the East Pilbara region covers over 5km of prospective ground along strike from and between the
Talga Mining Centre and recent fi rst pass drilling by another explorer which returned intersections of up to 7m @ 3.78
g/t gold. Rock chip sampling by historic workers returned assays of up to 3.4% Zn, 2.7% Cu, and 0.149% Pb. Recent
reconnaissance sampling by Montezuma has returned rock chip sample assays up to 1.02 g/t Au.

*• The Pilgangoora Project is located adjacent to and along strike from the Lynas Find Deposit, the largest known Archean gold
producing location in the Pilbara. The tenement also contains an untested ultramafi c sequence with potential for nickel
sulphide mineralisation. Sampling of gossans to the south by previous workers returned values of up to 1.2% nickel.*

• The Weebo Project north of Leonora in the Yilgarn Province contains an untested geochemical anomaly with a regionally
signifi cant peak value of 90ppb gold. The anomaly is approximately 500m in strike, open in both directions. It lies along
strike from the Wonder North/Celtic deposits with a combined premining resource of 282,000 oz Au, and just 10km from
the 2.2 million ounce Thunderbox Deposit.

• *The Callawa Project in the East Pilbara covers 284 km² of granitic rocks untested for porphyry style mineralisation. Surface
sampling by previous workers returned assay values of up to 19% copper in altered granite, with associated elevated gold
values. This occurrence is untested by follow up work.*

• The Panorama Project is a small, strategic holding adjacent to and along strike from the Sulphur Springs Deposit, comprising
resources of 3.1 Million Tonnes @ 3.5% copper and 0.9% zinc, and 3.3 Million Tonnes @ 0.6% copper and 10% zinc.
• The Western Shaw, Copper Hills South, and Barite Range Projects provide holdings in prospective geological and structural
environments with potential to generate gold and base metals targets with cost eff ective, proactive regional exploration.
• Strong management, quality targets with multi-commodity potential, a proactive exploration philosophy and a tight
capital structure give potential for capital growth.
• An investment in the company should be considered as speculative and potential investors should refer to Section 5 for further
details concerning Risk Factors. Details of the exploration plans formulated by the Company are reflected in Section 3 and the
Independent Consulting Geologist’s Report contained in Section 4 of this Prospectus.


----------



## Beethoven (20 October 2006)

hi YT, 

i was wondering if you had already subscribed to this because the last date for subscription to public offers is no later than 20th october which is today.   .  So even if you mailed it yesterday or today they will not get it till monday  .  So i am wondering is it too late to subscribe to this IPO??


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (20 October 2006)

If I don't get IPO I'm buying day 1 because this Terry Grammar chap seems to know his stuff, looks like his other latest company HNR has found a nickel find of some sort share price up over 400% for this year and 100% in the last 2 weeks

Given current nickle price and outlook, any company headed up by the chap who made Western Areas and Jubille what they are is a dman good company IMO,

What do you think of the board and their achievements?

Also that project with a 19% copper surface grade looks bloody good!


----------



## dingos (20 October 2006)

wouldnt get too excited about 19% copper surface, likeley just high graded surface junk, chrysocola or something would have very little to do with subsurface,


----------



## greggy (23 October 2006)

Are you aware that South Boulder Mines (STB) will be getting 3 MILLION shares together with some options for placing its Pilbara interests into Montezuma.  After finding this info out, I've since bought some STB.  
IGO is currently drilling for nickel in Duketon, WA (near where the Falcon-BHP nickel discovery is), on STB's ground in order to earn a 70% interest.  STB also has a uranium interest in WA and gold resources totalling around 385,000 oz.  It has around $1.5 mill in cash.  On top of this it has liquid assets (shares in other listed companies) that will be worth well over $1 mill by year's end.   
With only around 40 mill shares on issue (market cap is around $9 mill )and a recent favourable article in the Speculator's column in The Bulletin (Oct 06), this stock has recenly gained momentum.    
As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (23 October 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Are you aware that South Boulder Mines (STB) will be getting 3 MILLION shares together with some options for placing its Pilbara interests into Montezuma.  After finding this info out, I've since bought some STB.
> IGO is currently drilling for nickel in Duketon, WA (near where the Falcon-BHP nickel discovery is), on STB's ground in order to earn a 70% interest.  STB also has a uranium interest in WA and gold resources totalling around 385,000 oz.  It has around $1.5 mill in cash.  On top of this it has liquid assets (shares in other listed companies) that will be worth well over $1 mill by year's end.
> With only around 40 mill shares on issue (market cap is around $9 mill )and a recent favourable article in the Speculator's column in The Bulletin (Oct 06), this stock has recenly gained momentum.
> As always, do your own research before buying/selling.




STB is a good little company, I looked at it after reading speculator article, but there's one thing it lacks, Terry Grammer, I went for the IPO, the 1:4 opies were too good to pass up, even if stock lists at 20c, no one will sell opies for less than 5c (going from experience) and this is a speccie that I wanted some funds in, nothing huge just,

Cheers


----------



## greggy (23 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> STB is a good little company, I looked at it after reading speculator article, but there's one thing it lacks, Terry Grammer, I went for the IPO, the 1:4 opies were too good to pass up, even if stock lists at 20c, no one will sell opies for less than 5c (going from experience) and this is a speccie that I wanted some funds in, nothing huge just,
> 
> Cheers



Terry Grammer is great. I've recently sold my HNR for a good price and was a believer in the stock when things were quiet.  I think Montezuma has a good future, but I feel that STB is also worth a look especially with the drilling for nickel taking place at the moment.  I'll buy some Montezuma when they list.  As always, do your own research before buying/selling.


----------



## greggy (28 October 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> STB is a good little company, I looked at it after reading speculator article, but there's one thing it lacks, Terry Grammer, I went for the IPO, the 1:4 opies were too good to pass up, even if stock lists at 20c, no one will sell opies for less than 5c (going from experience) and this is a speccie that I wanted some funds in, nothing huge just,
> 
> Cheers



Good morning All,

Does anyone know whether this float has been oversubscribed, closed, etc?
Thanks.


----------



## greggy (30 October 2006)

As advised in STB's quarterly report released today, the MZM float closed on 20 Oct 06 raising $3.6 million.  STB will hold over 9% of the company's shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (7 November 2006)

Lists Thursday at 1pm, 

About time!

Should be a good float as its tightly held, has some good projects and excellent management


----------



## greggy (8 November 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Lists Thursday at 1pm,
> 
> About time!
> 
> Should be a good float as its tightly held, has some good projects and excellent management



It will be interesting to see how the stock goes on its first day.  I will probably go for the options.
As always, do your own research before buy/selling.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (8 November 2006)

So will I Greggy, but then I've already got 12,500 for free  :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 November 2006)

Dumped my 50k at 20c on open sighhhhhhhh piss poor float timing,

At least I got 12,500 free opies


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi guys, very late 11th hour for this, but I just got refered to a cracker of an IPO
> 
> Montezuma Mining, its 2 points of difference are its management (some of the best geologists in the business) and the projects they've pegged.
> See below for extracts from IPO
> ...




I'm surprised that MZM is now below its recent float price after raising $3.6 million.  Young Trader first alerted me to it.  I haven't bought any shares just yet, but it seems to have good directors in Dennis O'Meara, Terry Grammer, Ian Cornelius and Justin Brown.  Apparently, MZM will initially focus on the Weebo gold project North of Leonora, WA, according to a Company Update of 21 Nov 06 released to the ASX. 
Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (1 December 2006)

I'm surpirsed too Greggy,

I would have thought that they'd be testing that 19% Copper Surface sample, especially given mkts reaction to Ord

"• The Callawa Project in the East Pilbara covers 284 km² of granitic rocks untested for porphyry style mineralisation. Surface
sampling by previous workers returned assay values of up to 19% copper in altered granite, with associated elevated gold
values. This occurrence is untested by follow up work."



I'm glad I sold out of IPO shares at 20c and got to keep free opies,


----------



## greggy (1 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm surpirsed too Greggy,
> 
> I would have thought that they'd be testing that 19% Copper Surface sample, especially given mkts reaction to Ord
> 
> ...



Hi Young Trader,

Thanks for your response.  Maybe the reason why they're testing Weebo first is because of the rising gold price and its not too far away from where NAV are in Leonora.  I've followed NAV for a while and its been trading around the 40c mark of late.  MZM,s directors are all very experienced and I think that this is a company to put on the watch list.


----------



## greggy (9 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Young Trader,
> 
> Thanks for your response.  Maybe the reason why they're testing Weebo first is because of the rising gold price and its not too far away from where NAV are in Leonora.  I've followed NAV for a while and its been trading around the 40c mark of late.  MZM,s directors are all very experienced and I think that this is a company to put on the watch list.



There seems to be a lack of interest in the MZM forum.  With good management, plenty of cash having recently raised $3.6 million and interesting prospects, I have just  recently some MZM options (exp. Aug 2011) with my proceeds from selling HCY.  With nearly five years to go, I feel that this is an interesting situation. The Weebo Prospect will be the initial focus and its just 10 kms away from the 2.2 million Thunderbox gold deposit.  I often feel that when investing in specs (I've done so for 27 years), you are halfway to a potential winner when you have good management, very experienced geologists who know the areas well and plenty of cash (no debt).  Indeed, I feel that MZM have interesting areas as highlighted above.  I know that I'm buying into this one early, but I don't want to miss this potential opportunity.
But as always, DYOR.
Any other opinions? 
Thanks, 
Greggy


----------



## greggy (11 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm surpirsed too Greggy,
> 
> I would have thought that they'd be testing that 19% Copper Surface sample, especially given mkts reaction to Ord
> 
> ...



According to a recent announcement initial results from MZM's activities at its Weebo Gold project will be released to the ASX in coming weeks.  This could well spark greater interest in MZM as its prospect is near the Thunderbox Gold Deposit of 2.2 million ounces.  I've bought a good holding of MZM options and feel that this stock has good potential. I was first alerted by Young Trader to this stock.
DYOR.


----------



## Ken (15 December 2006)

with so many floats...

i would be watchful of the ones that dont go well early....

the smart money tends to get in early.


no doubt MZM would have tried to sell the float to many people.

if it hasnt opened above issue price then you would think there were some unimpressed investors.

just one way of looking at it.

there are bound to be a couple of flops...


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> with so many floats...
> 
> i would be watchful of the ones that dont go well early....
> 
> ...



Hi Ken, 
Thanks for your reply and interest in this thread.  However, I disagree with you on this occasion.  MZM is a gold and base metals explorer with some of the best geologists in the business.  With the likes of Terry Grammer and Dennis O'Meara (please look at this thread's other contributors for more info on their excellent backgrounds)  on board, the company is in experienced hands.  MZM also has interesting prospects in the Yilgarn and Pilbara areas of Western Australia. * Its Weebo Gold Prospect is only 10 kms away from the Thunderbox Gold Deposit of 2.2 million ounces*.  Its Callawa Project has had rock chip samples of up to *19% copper*.  
Most traders are curerently pre-occupied mainly with iron ore and uranium explorers and have indeed overlooked this one, just like they did at first with VMS.  VMS also fell below its issue price at first just like other stocks such as UXA.  
I try where possible not to chase stocks too much and I've been following the same methodology for 27 years.  I have spent a considerable amount of time on this one and feel that its a very interesting situation. Since listing, I have taken advantage of the low price to purchase a good stake in it.      
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2006)

Not much can be seen from the chart yet. Except it's lost almost 25% and volume is so low, I think you are the only one trading this greggy.   

Hope that news due is good. 

Following with interest.


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not much can be seen from the chart yet. Except it's lost almost 25% and volume is so low, I think you are the only one trading this greggy.
> 
> Hope that news due is good.
> 
> Following with interest.



Hi Kennas,

Thanks for your comments.  I'm sticking my neck out on this one.  I bought it for both its experienced management and its interesting prospects.  I bought every stock that Terry Grammer has been associated with (e.g. WSA, HNR and of course MZM) and have done well.  
I just feel that this stock has been completely overlooked and has potential to do well considering MZM's management and reasonable prospects. 
DYOR


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> Hi Kennas,
> 
> Thanks for your comments.  I'm sticking my neck out on this one.  I bought it for both its experienced management and its interesting prospects.  I bought every stock that Terry Grammer has been associated with (e.g. WSA, HNR and of course MZM) and have done well.
> I just feel that this stock has been completely overlooked and has potential to do well considering MZM's management and reasonable prospects.
> DYOR



Greggy, one thing they must do, right now, is get their web site up and running. I rate companies on their web sites, and if they don't even have one, then, well......

It's just a front page atm, and it's looking dodgy already.

http://www.montezumamining.com/


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Greggy, one thing they must do, right now, is get their web site up and running. I rate companies on their web sites, and if they don't even have one, then, well......



Hi Kennas,

The company does have a website at http://www.montezumamining.com.au
Its fairly new considering that its only recently listed.
I'm backing them for its good management and interesting prospects.


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Greggy, one thing they must do, right now, is get their web site up and running. I rate companies on their web sites, and if they don't even have one, then, well......
> 
> It's just a front page atm, and it's looking dodgy already.
> 
> http://www.montezumamining.com/



You must have found the wrong one.  I clicked on yours and its only a front page one, its not the same company.
Please add .au to yours and you'll find the right one.


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> You must have found the wrong one.  I clicked on yours and its only a front page one, its not the same company.
> Please add .au to yours and you'll find the right one.



That is much better. I might buy them now. Nice site!


----------



## greggy (16 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> That is much better. I might buy them now. Nice site!



The site you sent me to spooked me out.  If MZM's website was that bad I wouldn't even contemplate buying them.
The MZM website is a reasonable one and will improve in time.


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> That is much better. I might buy them now. Nice site!



Good morning Kennas,

MZM has released an ASX announcement today.  A summary is as follows:
Sampling confirms high grade copper at the Callawa Project – ELA 45/2927
• Rock chip sampling returns assays up to *28.7% copper * with associated anomalous gold and silver.
• No previous known exploration for gold of base metals in the area.
• Mineralisation confirmed over at least 100m of strike, open in all directions, with further sampling prevented by transported cover.
• Callawa Project confirmed as a high priority copper-gold-silver target.
Follow up reconnaissance sampling at the Callawa Project in the East Pilbara regions has confirmed extensive high grade copper mineralisation over a strike length of at least 100m,
with the surrounding extensions of the system masked by a thin layer of transported cover.
A total of five samples taken along the exposed interval returned an average *11.1% copper.*
The degree of alteration observed in the samples is indicative of the potential for this to be a part of a major mineralised system. Further encouragement is provided by the moderate to strong associated *gold and silver mineralisation up to 102 ppb and 46 g/t respectively.*Given the very high grade copper values, and the potential for the mineralised zone to be significantly expanded through low cost follow up work, the Company regards the Callawa Project as a high priority component of our tenement portfolio and intend to follow up these results with an aggressive exploration programme as soon as the Project tenements are granted. 
DYOR


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> with so many floats...
> 
> i would be watchful of the ones that dont go well early....
> 
> ...




Hi Ken,

I'm sorry the smart money hasn't got in early on this one. MZM is now at 21.5 cents on volume of well over 1.4 million. New record high, new record volume on the back of exciting Callawa Project results.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 December 2006)

Greggy

You have to admit that so far performance is piss poor at best,

IPO was 20c, today's ann of Cu Surface sample of 28% has just got MZM's head above IPO price,

Whereas for ORD it took it towards $1

Still I like the company and the management, lets hang on to see what it can deliver


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> You have to admit that so far performance is piss poor at best,
> 
> ...



High Young Trader,

At the prices I've paid for mine during the past couple of weeks, today is a good one.  From a low of 15.5 cents its done very well today up to 21.5 cents (up 6 cents).  Its reached new highs on record turnover.  This stock has been truly overlooked.  With good management and exciting prospects, I hope MZM's best days are yet to come.  Thanks for alerting this stock to me.  Whilst early days the rock chip samples' results are highly encouraging.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (19 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not much can be seen from the chart yet. Except it's lost almost 25% and volume is so low, I think you are the only one trading this greggy.
> 
> Hope that news due is good.
> 
> Following with interest.



It will be interesting to see what this chart looks like after today's trading.  MZM is currently trading at 21 cents (up 5.5 cents) on massive turnover of over 2.5 million shares, thats roughly 3 times the previous turnover record.  MZM options are currently trading at 9 cents.
Until a couple of days ago not people were following this thread. Its good to see interest picking up along with the share price.
DYOR
DYOR
Hopefully, better days are still ahead.


----------



## greggy (23 December 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> You have to admit that so far performance is piss poor at best,
> 
> ...



I've recently contacted the MD at MZM and am satisfied that the company is focussed on adding value for shareholders.  MZM will be an active explorer in 2007 with a focus on the exciting Callawa Prospect and also the Weebo Gold Prospect.  The company is also looking at adding new projects in the iron ore and/or uranium fields.  Hopefully, with an increase in the company's profile and an active exploration program, 2007 will be an interesting time for MZM shareholders.  As I am continuing to build an interest at low prices in this stock, I continue to believe that this stock has been overlooked and could be a surprise performer in 2007.
Please do your own research.  I am a trader of 27 yrs and provide this info in good faith.


----------



## Sean K (23 December 2006)

greggy said:
			
		

> I've recently contacted the MD at MZM and am satisfied that the company is focussed on adding value for shareholders.  MZM will be an active explorer in 2007 with a focus on the exciting Callawa Prospect and also the Weebo Gold Prospect.  The company is also looking at adding new projects in the iron ore and/or uranium fields.  Hopefully, with an increase in the company's profile and an active exploration program, 2007 will be an interesting time for MZM shareholders.  As I am continuing to build an interest at low prices in this stock, I continue to believe that this stock has been overlooked and could be a surprise performer in 2007.
> Please do your own research.  I am a trader of 27 yrs and provide this info in good faith.



Thanks Greggy, it's on the watch list. Will be interesting to see how it starts developing next year. Would like to see it above the IPO price for a start.....
Pretty early days. Callawa looks interesting. I'm sure they'll get the epl, but will be interesting to see how quickly they get exploration moving and access to equipment etc....


----------



## greggy (23 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy, it's on the watch list. Will be interesting to see how it starts developing next year. Would like to see it above the IPO price for a start.....
> Pretty early days. Callawa looks interesting. I'm sure they'll get the epl, but will be interesting to see how quickly they get exploration moving and access to equipment etc....



Hi Kennas,

I like to be fair and highlight situations when they are not ridiculously overpriced.  We're always trying to find the next MMB, AGS, etc. I've noticed that a lot of stocks when they initally list have fallen below their issue price and then gone onto much higher prices (e.g. UXA, VMS, MMB to name a few).
When MZM was around the 15.5 cents I said that MZM had good potential, even more so now with the exciting Callawa Prospect's rock chip results (still early days).  I am continuing to build my position in this stock.
Merry Christmas.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (27 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy, it's on the watch list. Will be interesting to see how it starts developing next year. Would like to see it above the IPO price for a start.....
> Pretty early days. Callawa looks interesting. I'm sure they'll get the epl, but will be interesting to see how quickly they get exploration moving and access to equipment etc....



Hi Kennas,

There has been a nice 10% or so rise in MZM this morning to 20/21 cents on volume of well over 400,000, good volume for a stock like this. Maybe today's rise is on the back of increased media attention. In Saturday's Australian, Robin Bromby in his Pure Speculation column, wrote a positive story on MZM following its recent release of results from its Callawa Prospect. "..They came in up to 28.7 per cent copper with associated gold and silver - the precious metals suggestingh this was not just secondary copper."      
I am still building my position, but now have to compete with other buyers.
Its interesting how another of less experienced traders go out and chase the latest hot stock yet forget about the overlooked stocks that often end up being the hot stocks of tomorrow.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

kennas said:
			
		

> Not much can be seen from the chart yet. Except it's lost almost 25% and volume is so low, I think you are the only one trading this greggy.
> 
> Hope that news due is good.
> 
> Following with interest.




K's right therÃ©'s not much to chart mate, Tis got no historical data...

He might also be right in saying your the only one buying n selling, perhaps to yourself as volumes are very low.....   

Will watch it to, thanks for heads up.


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> K's right therÃ©'s not much to chart mate, Tis got no historical data...
> 
> He might also be right in saying your the only one buying n selling, perhaps to yourself as volumes are very low.....
> 
> Will watch it to, thanks for heads up.



Hi SevenFX,

Thanks for your contribution.  I feel that this one has been overlooked and has good prospects.  I also notice that Jayne from Crazy Jim Smith's forum also likes MZM.  She was also very positve apparently on GSE.  This stock is definitely one to watch. Volume has also been building of late.
DYOR


----------



## SevenFX (28 December 2006)

Greggy

You may well be right and this could have a lot of potential from a fundermental point of view, but I'm just lookin at charts and numbers (vol, depths, etc)

I can't see the volume buildup as yet...???

You will see the first window, which is daily & the second window which is weekly since it first opened.

Hope this helps,


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> You may well be right and this could have a lot of potential from a fundermental point of view, but I'm just lookin at charts and numbers (vol, depths, etc)
> 
> ...



Hi SevenFX,
One day last week vol was 3.1 mill. Yesterday it was over 600,000.  Today the stock finished at 21c.  For the first time it finished above 20c since listing.  Compared to other stocks, this one has been fairly quiet but it has definitely turned around over the past 2 weeks or so.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (28 December 2006)

SevenFX said:
			
		

> Greggy
> 
> You may well be right and this could have a lot of potential from a fundermental point of view, but I'm just lookin at charts and numbers (vol, depths, etc)
> 
> ...



I forgot to add that MZM has only about 18 million shares that are freely available (ie. not in escrow) and that turnover of even 600,000 is significant for this stock as its over 3% of the company's shares not held in escrow.
Thanks for your assistance as per usual.
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (29 December 2006)

I have been keeping an eye on this but have not invested.  I'm new to trading and am learning (i know very little..), but I will list the reasons behind not investing:

1.  The IPO was not fully subscribed.  If this was as good as it looked investors would have jumped on the 20c and added options being offerred.  I did not find it suprising to see the price fall after listing becase of all this.

2.  There are experienced Non-Executive directors who are being paid $50K (Omera), $35k (Cornelius) and $25k Grammer.  The less experienced and not as well know Brown is getting $135k + $52k to a related entity.  What are the non-executive directors doing for their $$.  Are they just being paid to put their name behind the company or are they being involved in management?  If the non-exec directors are as good as they appear to be at what they do, i would expect that for them to take an active part in the management of the company they would need to be paid more $$  (refer to prospectus http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...m&timeFrameSearchType=D&releasedDuringCode=6).

3.  If MZM was hot property, why would those that got in on the IPO be selling below the list price (obviously because of the added value in the options they hold), but if they believed in the company they would not sell at all and not hold out a while longer??

4.  It may be years before we see any significant price movement in SP.  

The main reason i didn't ivest was #2 and #4 above.  Anyone care to comment on my analysis, am I on the right path here (I'm new at trading).  I have looked at the prospectus but did not spend much time studdying it properly.


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> I have been keeping an eye on this but have not invested.  I'm new to trading and am learning (i know very little..), but I will list the reasons behind not investing:
> 
> 1.  The IPO was not fully subscribed.  If this was as good as it looked investors would have jumped on the 20c and added options being offerred.  I did not find it suprising to see the price fall after listing becase of all this.
> 
> ...




Hi steven1234,

Thanks for your opinion. I'll now try to answer your qyeries in more detail as I am a keen follower and shareholder.  

1. True. The IPO was not fully subscribed.  Base metal prices were falling temporarily at the time.  You also need to remember that there are a lot of new floats around at present and hence there's a great deal of competition out there for new funds.  The market in particular has a current love affair with uranium and iron ore floats.  MZM was a gold and base metals float.  However, the company is actively seeking other opportunities.  THe MZM float was underwritten to the tune of $3 million by Intersuisse, who are specialists in smaller stocks.  The float raised $3.6 million.  As a result, 18 million new shares and 4.5 million options were issued as a result.  I did not participate in the float.  I began purchasing MZM when it was around the 15.5 cent mark.

2. Justin Brown is the Managing Director and hence is getting paid the most.  He is also an experienced geologist.  The board is well known throughout the industry.  As they are all directors, they would be making a number of important decisions at board meetings.  Terry Grammer in particular has an incredible track record.

3. There are a number of companies that go below their float price after they list on the ASX (i.e. UXA and MMB to name a couple).  Not all go on to perform as well as these two.  Sometimes the stags when they see a share come on below issue price they then sell and go on to the next one.  The more patient investors generally stay on.  I personally feel that the best time to buy is after the stock has listed, with the notable exception of uranium stocks and Telstra 3 shares.

4. I've had 27 years trading experience and been burnt once or twice (e.g. URL).  I've also had good days like yesterday with GSE and recently with VMS.  One has to spend a lot of time researching stocks before buying them.  The share price has improved from a low of 15.5 cents and is now at 21 cents.  I don't have a crystal ball and can't predict what will happen to the share price.  However, should the company continue to come out with more exciting results at its Callawa Prospect (though early days) and other projects, then hopefully the good news will be reflected in a higher share price.  MZM has good experienced management, solid cash levels and interesting prospects.

The above information is just my opinion and please do thorough research before buying or selling.
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (29 December 2006)

Hey Greggy,

Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciated.

I'll keep an eye on MZM and see where it goes.


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on MZM and see where it goes.



No problem.  Hope it wasn't too long.
Hope you have a Happy 2007.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (29 December 2006)

MZM has finished 2006 at 22c, up 1c today.  Its highest end of day finish since listing.  This will be one to watch in 2007 and my pick in Jan's tipping competition.  I've been following this one since it was 15.5c and feel that its still been overlooked by many people.
Happy New Year to All.
DYOR


----------



## dubiousinfo (29 December 2006)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> I have been keeping an eye on this but have not invested.  I'm new to trading and am learning (i know very little..), but I will list the reasons behind not investing:
> 
> 1.  The IPO was not fully subscribed.  If this was as good as it looked investors would have jumped on the 20c and added options being offerred.  I did not find it suprising to see the price fall after listing becase of all this.
> 
> ...




I will just add a bit regarding #2.

The role of the Board of Directors is to plan and set the strategic direction of the company and ensure that the companies executive managers carry out those plans.  The role of the Non-Executive Directors is not to be involved in the day to day mangement of the company.  Ideally, they are supposed to be able to see the bigger picture and not be clouded by the day to day issues.  Having Non-Executive Directors on the board that are not involved in the day to day management of the company is part of ASIC's recommennded guidelines for company structures. 

Companies are not all managed by a Director. Some may have a board made up of all Non-Executive Directors and the person in charge of the day to day management of the company is not a Director at all (such as a Cheif Executive Officer CEO).

As to the remuneration, the Non-Executive Director's role is not a full time position.  They would all have income from other business interests and probably sit on other boards.  Aternatively, the Executive Directors hold full time executive positions in the company and the extra remuneration they are paid is for that executive position.

As an example, Owen Hegarty is the Managing Director of Oxiana.  He has a seat on the board, but is also the full time manager of the company and so is classed as an Executive Director.  However, he also sits on the board of Range River Gold, but he does not hold a management position in that company, so he is classed as a Non-Executive Director.  As you would expect, he gets paid a lot more for his role at Oxiana than at Range.

Hope this helps and apologies if I'm telling you things you already know.


----------



## greggy (30 December 2006)

dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> I will just add a bit regarding #2.
> 
> The role of the Board of Directors is to plan and set the strategic direction of the company and ensure that the companies executive managers carry out those plans.  The role of the Non-Executive Directors is not to be involved in the day to day mangement of the company.  Ideally, they are supposed to be able to see the bigger picture and not be clouded by the day to day issues.  Having Non-Executive Directors on the board that are not involved in the day to day management of the company is part of ASIC's recommennded guidelines for company structures.
> 
> ...



Dubious Info,

Thanks for your contribution. I feel that the directors of MZM are reasonably paid and have experienced backgrounds. I can't see the likes of Terry Grammer etc putting his name to a company just for the sake of it.  He has the runs on the board (e.g. helping discover the Jubilee Nickel Mine, WSA and now HNR) and my understanding is his only other directorship is with HNR which has done well this year price wise.  
I'm looking forward to an interesting 2007 for MZM. 
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (1 January 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  

At the end of the day a good director behind any company can make it do well.  What is crucial is to have good management.  If MZM does make some large finds its likely that the non-executive directors will become more involved in the company (it makes sense?).  Its also in their best interests for the company to do well considering their share/option holdings.  

This is definitely on my watch list...  I'm dissapointed i didn't take advantage of the price when it was in the 15's.  This is in its early days anyways (and im still learing how the market works..)


----------



## greggy (2 January 2007)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> At the end of the day a good director behind any company can make it do well.  What is crucial is to have good management.  If MZM does make some large finds its likely that the non-executive directors will become more involved in the company (it makes sense?).  Its also in their best interests for the company to do well considering their share/option holdings.
> 
> This is definitely on my watch list...  I'm dissapointed i didn't take advantage of the price when it was in the 15's.  This is in its early days anyways (and im still learing how the market works..)



Over the 27 years that I've been involved in the market, I have come to the view that with good management anything is possible.  I was attracted to MZM by the high quality directors  on board and its interesting prospects.  I reckon Terry Grammer is one of the very best geologists in the business.
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (7 March 2007)

Hey Greggy

I finally picked up a little MZM at 17c.  With upcoming drill results its a bargain!

In doing some reasearch i came across this article from the Australian 

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20965899-18261,00.html 

TWENTY or so years ago, a grader doing road work northeast of the old gold rush town of Marble Bar took the top off a small ridge, exposing copper. Lang Coppin, who owns adjoining Yarrie station, had done a fair bit of prospecting, and took samples.
A lab report showed good grades. But the area was covered by an existing exploration licence, so Coppin kept the news to himself. Earlier this year, the rising copper price made him think again about the samples, and he returned to the area in his helicopter and took some more rock. Again, a good assay result, grades up to 19 per cent copper. 
More good news: the previous tenement owner had let the licence lapse, so Coppin quickly pegged it. Then he heard that old mate Denis O'Meara was floating a new company with Terry Grammar and Inky Cornelius. The Coppin tenement became part of the Montezuma Mining Co IPO in return for shares. 

This week Montezuma reported more rock chip assays from Coppin's tenement, now called Callawa. They came in up to 28.7 per cent copper with associated gold and silver -- the precious metals suggesting this was not just secondary copper. 

It's early days, because these are chip samples only. The area had not been explored previously for metals. When De Beers held the tenement, its interest was confined to diamonds.


----------



## greggy (10 March 2007)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Hey Greggy
> 
> I finally picked up a little MZM at 17c.  With upcoming drill results its a bargain!
> 
> ...



Hi Steven1234,

The rock chip sample results at its Callawa Projects were very encouraging, up to 28.7% copper.  Its still very early days, but I'm looking to when they start drilling the prospect.  Meanwhile, they're doing a fair bit of work at their Weebo Project in WA which is fairly close to the Thunderbox Gold Deposit.  
I sold all of my options when MZM were 11-12c for a nice profit, but still hold a few shares just to keep an interest.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 March 2007)

Acquired a 70% interest in GPN's Robinson  Range Uranium Project


----------



## greggy (12 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Acquired a 70% interest in GPN's Robinson  Range Uranium Project



This should increase interest in the stock.  Hence, today's share price increase. As I alerted readers of this thread back in Dec 06, MZM's MD informed me that the company was looking for new projects and has now indeed kept his word.
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (12 March 2007)

Thanks Greggy!

Lets hope the upcoming drill results are positive.


----------



## greggy (13 March 2007)

steven1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks Greggy!
> 
> Lets hope the upcoming drill results are positive.



Fingers crossed. 
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2007)

Just saw depth, somethings up!

Another BCN type run?


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Just saw depth, somethings up!
> 
> Another BCN type run?



You're right. Its currently in the mid 20s and at a record high.  Now this is a nice breakout.  MZM has several interesting projects as I have mentioned before and they've also recently added a uranium project.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> You're right. Its currently in the mid 20s and at a record high.  Now this is a nice breakout.  MZM has several interesting projects as I have mentioned before and they've also recently added a uranium project.
> DYOR



All of a sudden MZM is looking a tad weaker. I've got rid of my remaining holding this morning for a nice profit.  Even though there's perhaps greater upside I thought I wouldn't go broke taking a profit in this difficult market.  Besides I've finally taken the plunge and bought into RMG.
Good luck to exisiting shareholders. 
DYOR


----------



## noobs (21 March 2007)

MZM in pre-open anyone have any info? Speeding ticket?


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

What do you guys think of those grades and thicknesses in the historical drilling?

0.3m @ 0.53%    (30cm at 5300ppm)
0.6m @ 0.47%

Some outstanding grades, but 30 cm?


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

noobs said:
			
		

> MZM in pre-open anyone have any info? Speeding ticket?



Hi noobs,

This is a summary of today's MZM ann. (a quck cut and paste job):
High Grade Uranium Mineralisation Revealed at Robinson Range JV
• Review of historical uranium exploration data at Robinson Range highlights high grade uranium results including 0.3m @ 0.53% and 0.6m @ 0.47% uranium.
• Three priority targets have been identified to date containing primary and secondary uranium mineralisation.
• Two of the key targets are on granted tenements enabling work to commence immediately.
• Major regional draining systems identified with potential for significant secondary calcrete hosted uranium mineralisation.
• New uranium projects acquired at the Bangemall Basin and Officer Basin regions of Western Australia.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> What do you guys think of those grades and thicknesses in the historical drilling?
> 
> 0.3m @ 0.53%    (30cm at 5300ppm)
> 0.6m @ 0.47%
> ...



Agreed. Outstanding grades, but thickness isn't anything to write home about!
I'm no longer holding, but am watching with amusement on the sidelines.
DYOR


----------



## noobs (21 March 2007)

Thanks Greggy took at least 10min from pre-open till ann.


----------



## Sean K (21 March 2007)

greggy said:
			
		

> Agreed. Outstanding grades, but thickness isn't anything to write home about!
> I'm no longer holding, but am watching with amusement on the sidelines.
> DYOR



 Yes, amuzing. It's all those cabbies buying it.


----------



## greggy (21 March 2007)

kennas said:
			
		

> Yes, amuzing. It's all those cabbies buying it.



I can't complain.  Some of the cabbies bought mine this morning.  MZM has until today been totally overlooked.  Its good how the company is finally learning the true meaning of PR.  Still it has a very solid board and interesting prospects on more than one front.  But when uranium is mentioned, the share price takes off.Good luck to existing shareholders
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 March 2007)

The fun will really start when they do more work over at The Callawa Project


_The Callawa Project in the East Pilbara covers 284 km² of granitic rocks untested for porphyry style mineralisation. Surface
sampling by previous workers returned *assay values of up to 19% copper * in altered granite, with associated elevated gold
values. This occurrence is untested by follow up work._


----------



## moses (22 March 2007)

mmm...something must be up with a volume spike like this...


----------



## steven1234 (22 March 2007)

The spike may have been due to the announcement or in anticipation of drill results.

Time will tell.


----------



## greggy (23 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> The fun will really start when they do more work over at The Callawa Project
> 
> 
> _The Callawa Project in the East Pilbara covers 284 km² of granitic rocks untested for porphyry style mineralisation. Surface
> ...



Although I'm now out, the Callawa Project is MZM's most interesting project especially after its recent rock chip sampling results came out.
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (24 March 2007)

Greggy

Would you consider getting back in on MZM?  Can i ask how much you sold out for?


----------



## greggy (25 March 2007)

steven1234 said:


> Greggy
> 
> Would you consider getting back in on MZM?  Can i ask how much you sold out for?



Hi steven1234,

Having purchased MZM in the high teens, I got out of them at an ave. price of 26c.  I sold them to help pay for my purchase of 3 million shares in RMG.  I also had a large number of options which I had previously sold around the 11-12c mark. I'm still closely watching MZM as I feel that it has several interesting prospects, in particular the Callawa and Weebo Projects which have been discussed in detail in this thread. It will be interesting to see if the company gets involved in more uranium projects considering the positive effect of its latest uranium announcement.  As for buying back in, everything has its price.  
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 March 2007)

The thing with MZM is there are only 20m tradeable shares and they are very very tightly held so when it does run it will explode,

Add to this the fact that its current mkt cap is about $10m and the quality of management and I think MZM is only a matter of time


----------



## steven1234 (25 March 2007)

Thanks Greggy

Its good to see you haven't abandoned MZM completely.  Being in its early stage there may be quite a few good opportunities to buy in, but should the next few announcements come up positive this may rocket up to a new level.  (I hope so).

I bought in during the recent correction when the price dropped to 17c.  I was suprised it dropped this low with the prospects of drill results coming and couldn't resist.  I hope prices in the teens are now a thing of the past, but we shall see.


----------



## greggy (26 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> The thing with MZM is there are only 20m tradeable shares and they are very very tightly held so when it does run it will explode,
> 
> Add to this the fact that its current mkt cap is about $10m and the quality of management and I think MZM is only a matter of time




Agreed. This one remains on my watch list for reasons recently restated despite my exit.  
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 March 2007)

I can't believe that with all the company's out there whose ann make it out to insiders prior to being released MZM gets pulled up,

LOL, poor buggers!


----------



## dubiousinfo (27 March 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> I can't believe that with all the company's out there whose ann make it out to insiders prior to being released MZM gets pulled up,
> 
> LOL, poor buggers!




Totally agree YT.

Where are the letters to the other 20 companies that have leaked recently.
If this gets taken any further, MZM could rightfully be asking some questions of the ASX in regard to why it hasn't issued notices to the other companies.


----------



## greggy (28 March 2007)

dubiousinfo said:


> Totally agree YT.
> 
> Where are the letters to the other 20 companies that have leaked recently.
> If this gets taken any further, MZM could rightfully be asking some questions of the ASX in regard to why it hasn't issued notices to the other companies.




I've just looked at the ASX notice.  Talk about heavy handed.  Its also totally lacking in consistency.  There are many other companies out there who do not receive anywhere near as much attention when their share prices rise like MZM did the other day.  I would say fair enough if only if it were applied this way across the board.
DYOR


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 April 2007)

MZM rocketed yesterday closing at an all time high of 27.5c, MZMO hit 20c, somethings up the smae management over at HNR are delivering the goods, interesting time lay ahead


----------



## greggy (26 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> MZM rocketed yesterday closing at an all time high of 27.5c, MZMO hit 20c, somethings up the smae management over at HNR are delivering the goods, interesting time lay ahead



Hi YT,

MZM is up another 5.5c today to 33c.  Looks like the recent Investor Presentation has increased its profile.  Also, the Terry Grammer effect, a  MZM Director, may also be having a positive influence on the share price. Mr Grammer is also a Director at HNR and has an excellent track record as I've highlighted in previous posts. MZM's recent push into uranium has also had a positive effect.
DYOR


----------



## Tech_king (26 April 2007)

It is a pretty impressive move! wish i could of been on it from the start.
Mr brother mentioned them earlier in the year, not sure if he got onto them though.!

'Such is life'


----------



## greggy (26 April 2007)

Tech_king said:


> It is a pretty impressive move! wish i could of been on it from the start.
> Mr brother mentioned them earlier in the year, not sure if he got onto them though.!
> 
> 'Such is life'




MZM seems to have broken out quite well.  With experienced management and good prospects, more investors must be catching on with its interesting story.
DYOR


----------



## steven1234 (26 April 2007)

The rock chip and drilling assays are due any time now...  This may be what is pushing the price up.  

If the news is good, the limited market cap may help MZM rocket to new levels.  Its hit .35 with now news, where will this be with good newsbeing announced??  

This is one i will hold for a while and see what develops.


----------



## steven1234 (6 August 2007)

Found this in the Australian today:

Peak Hill back in business 

THE Peak Hill gold mine near Meekatharra was originally owned by Grants Patch Mining (66.6 per cent) and North Broken Hill's exploration arm Geopeko. 

Grants Patch was then taken over by Forsayth, which was subsequently swallowed by Plutonic Resources, which then fell to Homestake Mining before that US miner succumbed to Barrick Gold. 

North Broken Hill became North, and then part of Rio Tinto. 

Low gold prices forced the mine to close in 1997, during the Homestake and North joint ownership, and Barrick and Rio have never been interested in reopening the mine because it's just too small. 

Barrick and Rio decided recently to sell the operation and Montezuma Mining Co put in a $1 million bid, as much as it could afford, never thinking for a moment it would succeed. 

No one was more surprised than the Montezuma team when Barrick and Rio accepted, Montezuma believing it was the cash-on-the-nail offer that won it for it and that the two majors just wanted to get rid of Peak Hill. 

The mine produced 920,000oz during its operation and there is a Joint Ore Reserves Committee resource of 184,000oz apart from some low-grade stockpiles. 

Montezuma chairman Denis O'Meara believes it can drill down 500m and find some serious high-grade ore that would justify going underground, an enthusiasm not shared by investors who marked the stock down sharply.Exploration fatigue 

http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,25197,22193660-18261,00.html


----------



## steven1234 (3 October 2007)

Drilling has commenced.  Hopefully this should start moving any time now in anticipation of results.


----------



## psychic (26 March 2009)

A lazy 400% increase in tonnage of manganese deposit, announcement just out today.  Share price is flat

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00939525


----------



## psychic (26 March 2009)

Yep I just don't get it, if someone gave me 400% more of something, then I would be worth 400% more.  Please someone correct me if I have it wrong


----------



## prawn_86 (26 March 2009)

You could have a million percent more, but if its not economical to get it out the ground then it doesnt matter how much you have.

Never heard of this stock before, so that may not be the case, but is an examply of where a % increase doesnt actually matter


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 March 2009)

I may be mistaken but isn't MZM's exposure tot his project through a 16% shareholding of another company?

If so then this may explain the lack in interest

In any event this company has some high quality poeple opn board, is tiny and has a good amount of cash with more to come from MIS (I think $5m more) so it should survive this downturn


----------



## psychic (27 March 2009)

Thanks for the replies, things are starting to make sense.  Well I will just hold and see what happens in the near term.


----------



## psychic (30 March 2009)

*MZM director increases holdings, a very good sign.*

Marcel Mandanici buys 2.1m Montezuma Mining shares

Marcel Mandanici bought 2,173,415 Montezuma Mining shares, increasing from 1,800,000 shares (5.61%) to 3,973,415 shares (9.53%).

STOCK DASHBOARD: March 27, 2009

Montezuma Mining Company

Last traded March 26, 2009: 7.90c

Relative Strength (6 months percentile rank): 85.6

Market capitalisation: $3.3 million

Turnover volume: 41,230.0

Volume Index (1 is average): 0.8

Turnover value: $3,257.2

Turnover period: 3 years 4 months

Value of $1,000 invested 1 year ago: $718


source:

http://www.businessspectator.com.au...1m-Montezuma-Mining-shares-QJEBL?OpenDocument


----------



## psychic (2 April 2009)

Can MZM break its current trading range of 7.9 cents, its like groundhog day everyday of the week:bigun2:


----------



## psychic (8 April 2009)

MZM is about to move north or south, check out the bollinger bands, squeezing is occuring so expect a move soon


----------



## psychic (15 April 2009)

Surely MZM is due for a move anyday now, its been stuck for nearly a month at 7.9 cents.  Getting sick and tired of waiting


----------



## Sean K (15 April 2009)

It won't move until someone either starts buying or selling psychic. And no one wants to do either. Any idicators are practically useless on a stock so thinly traded. 

Perhaps you could tell us all about the tonnage they have and the % Mn and how that compares to other players? Is it OK, or does it deserve not to be traded?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 February 2010)

Hi all interested investors in MZM. I've been watching MZM for quite a while now and particularly closely over the last month or so. A few points I like about MZM:

- a diversified range of exploration projects including gold, manganese and iron ore

- already moved into producer stage at Peak Hill where revenue from gold production will support further exploration of projects

- current market cap of $8.4M (@20c)

- tightly held stock with only 42M shares currently

- near term news:

     * Peak Hill gold production to continue after Christmas and maintenance period

     * Inferred Mineral Resource for Mount Padbury iron ore expected early 2010 ($4M cash payable to MZM on JORC resource of 10M tonnes grading min 50% Fe + ongoing royalty payable to MZM)

     * Highly encouraging results to date from Butcher Bird Manganese Project. Tenement is under application and should be granted in near future with drilling to commence as soon as possible

     * MZM holds 10M shares in Auvex Resources which is about to commence production at the Ant Hill manganese deposit

     * Durack / Windsor project requiring follow up drilling after very encouraging drilling results of up to 11.7g/T Au. Very good ground holding in Naracoota Formation in relatively close proximity to Alchemy Resources Hermes Gold project together with some newly acquired ground in this area.

Anybody else care to make comment on MZM? I think it has potentially good upside in the near future. 

Below are the highlights quoted from the December Quarterly Report (read the whole report for further detail):

HIGHLIGHTS
• PEAK HILL (100%)
o Tenure increased over Naracoota Formation, which hosts
the new discovery by Sandfire Resources NL at De Grussa.
o Gold production continues to generate revenues.
• DURACK/WINDSOR (earning 85%)
o Significant gold mineralisation intersected in seven out of
twelve holes.
o Assays up to 11.7 g/t over a metre.
o Mineralisation is open, with further drilling required.
• BUTCHER BIRD MANGANESE (100% under application)
o Results up to 45.7% Mn with only 2.5% Fe from 22 rock
chip samples over a strike of approximately 8km.
o Tenement also contains Butcher Bird copper prospect with
historical grades of up to 20% Cu with gold and silver
credits.
• MT PADBURY IRON ORE
o High grade haematite and goethite iron ore mineralisation
intersected with multiple holes ending in mineralisation
o Inferred Mineral Resource Estimate slated for early 2010.
o $4M cash payable to Montezuma on definition of a JORC
Resource in excess of 10Mt grading over 50% Fe.
• AUVEX RESOURCES LIMITED (MZM 10M SHARES)
o Mining approvals received for Auvex Resources Limited to
commence mining at the Ant Hill manganese deposit.
o Production scheduled to commence as soon as possible.
o Initial target production rate of 300,000 tpa of direct
shipping ore.
• BUXTON RESOURCES LIMITED (MZM 3M SHARES)
o Shareholding increased to 3M shares (approx. 9.39%).


----------



## AussiePaul72 (8 February 2010)

Interesting .......... on a very flat day the buying action on MZM pushed the sp up and closed at 21.5c (up over 13%). Buyers were absent recently but starting to build again from 19-21.5c today. 

I wonder if there is some news on the way? Mt Padbury iron ore Inferred Mineral Resource Estimate due in early 2010. If a JORC Resource in excess of 10Mt grading over 50% Fe is defined, $4M cash is payable to Montezuma. This would bring MZM's cash position to approx $5.47M with the current market cap only approx $9M (@21.5c). Another way of looking at this is that a $4M cash injection would add well over 40% to the current market cap value of $9M. If my calculations are correct this would equate to a rise from 21.5c to approx. 31c in relative share price value for MZM.

Lots of potential in other projects aswell as listed in my previous post. DYOR as always ..... good luck to all holders


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 February 2010)

I seem to be talking to myself on the MZM thread at present!! LOL

Anyone else out there on or following MZM or have an opinion ..... good, bad or indifferent???


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 April 2010)

Very good announcement released today by MZM with key points as follows:

MT PADBURY MAIDEN MINERAL RESOURCE ESTIMATE EXCEEDS 10Mt THRESHOLD
• Sinosteel Midwest Corporation Limited have defined a maiden
Mineral Resource Estimate at Mt Padbury of 13.3Mt @ 56% Fe.
• The Mineral Resource Estimate exceeds the threshold to
trigger the third cash payment of $4M to Montezuma.
• Under the terms of the Sale Agreement, the third payment is
payable on or before 30 April 2010.

This will give MZM in the order of $5.5M cash to support plenty of exploration that they have planned on a range of projects (listed in one of my previous posts). They have tenements very close to ALY in the Naracoota formation that could be highly prospective for gold. They also have highly prospective manganese and copper tenements where drilling will start as soon as tenements are granted.

MZM is a current gold producer and will also earn a royalty on the iron ore from Mt Padbury.

MZM also have some very good investments in Auvex Resources (worth approx $3M) and Buxton Resources (worth approx $270k at present).

MZM have close to $9M worth of cash and investments alone! As of close of trade today, MZM has a market cap of approx $11M. This puts very little value on their prospective projects and in my opinion MZM is flying under the radar at present.......

Current share price is 26c with over half the buying depth sitting at 25c (couple of very substantial buy orders). MZMO options continue to be in the money at 20c Aug 2011.


----------



## burlay (4 November 2010)

Aussie Paul - all I can say is thank you. Read your posts, looked into the stock and bought in back in April. 50c.

Fantastic results and an exciting ride ahead.


----------



## burlay (13 February 2011)

New deposit found with possible higher grades than Yanneri Ridge. Can be included in current scoping study - this stock is going from strength to strength with still very considerable upside. Tightly held.


----------



## azlord (25 February 2011)

Good results this week but still they drop in price???
Any ideas


----------



## burlay (12 March 2011)

Tough market - another opportunity to top up...


----------



## azlord (31 May 2011)

Seems to be movement at the station, i have heard an anouncement is imminent???
Any thoughts???


----------



## azlord (1 November 2011)

azlord said:


> Seems to be movement at the station, i have heard an anouncement is imminent???
> Any thoughts???





Here we go!!!!!!!!
Sit back & watch this baby fly


----------



## Boggo (1 November 2011)

azlord said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!!
> Sit back & watch this baby fly




Waiting for the reasons...


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2011)

azlord said:


> Here we go!!!!!!!!
> Sit back & watch this baby fly




As I indicated in my infraction notice, these kind of no content ramps are not permitted here at ASF, so please do not post any more.

However, you do owe those reading this thread some more detail. Please explain why you belive this stock is about to "fly".


----------



## azlord (8 November 2011)

Boggo said:


> Waiting for the reasons...





shoulda, coulda, didn't ey Boggo???
What reasons other than a 95% increase since the 1st of Nov do you need?
Still got a long way to go yet.


----------



## Chasero (8 November 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> As I indicated in my infraction notice, these kind of no content ramps are not permitted here at ASF, so please do not post any more.
> 
> However, you do owe those reading this thread some more detail. Please explain why you belive this stock is about to "fly".




Too late 

This stock flew this week. Literally had a rocket up it's bottom.

23% up today, dunno why but I'm researching MZM!!


----------



## reagenzium (24 January 2013)

dust settled. wonder if I should start to build a new MZM position, the moment seems very suited.


----------



## System (17 May 2018)

On May 17th, 2018, Montezuma Mining Company Ltd (MZM) changed its name and ASX code to Element 25 Limited (E25).


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

Melting up nicely, getting closer to permitting ? for manganese mine.
DYOR


----------



## over9k (22 September 2020)

I wonder if the guys that got in on the first run are still around. There's no way I'm going to dig through a decade of reports, financials etc to work out wtf has gone on. 

Is this just a repeat of the same mania?


----------



## frugal.rock (20 October 2020)

Another one missed.. hope someone's making a quid.


----------



## over9k (20 October 2020)

What's driving it though? There's speculation, and there's mania.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 March 2021)

over9k said:


> What's driving it though? There's speculation, and there's mania.



And there is transformative positioning

_The company is currently developing the world class Butcherbird deposit to produce high quality manganese concentrate and High Purity Manganese  (HPM) products for traditional and new energy markets. 

In fact, its recent Investor Presentation puts this to the fore:_
_*Growing a world class Zero Carbon Manganese™ business *_

E25 has just raised $35M via  a placement to develop, in stages, Butcherbird:
• Australia’s largest onshore manganese deposit. 
• >260 Mt of manganese ore in JORC resources. 
• Reserve containing 5.22 Mt of manganese2. 
• 100% owned by Element 25 Limited. 
• Located in WA.
• Excellent infrastructure (highway and gas pipeline). 
• Simple low-cost mining and processing. 
• No blasting or dewatering required. 
• Long minelife. Currently 42 years using only 20% of the global resource. 


Serving the Old…
• _Manganese (Mn) is the fourth most used metal on earth in terms of tonnage. 
• Used in steel, specialty alloys and aluminium products. 
• Traditionally the market has been dominated by the steel and alkaline battery industries. 
• There is no substitute for manganese in steel. 
• E25 manganese concentrate and EMM feed this market._

And the New…
• _The electrification of the global vehicle fleet requires vast amounts of cathode materials. 
• Nickel and cobalt supplies cannot meet the demand for projected NEV growth. 
• Batteries are trending toward higher manganese content for safer, more cost-effective solutions. 
• E25 high purity manganese will feed these markets




_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 December 2021)

E25 took a hit in November when a shaft failed and processing halted.

• _Logwasher repair and plant engineering modifications nearing completion, processing plant to restart as soon as re-assembly is complete. _
_• All replacement parts are on site or in Perth for final engineering activities. 
• Manganese shipment departed on 5 December as scheduled.  
• Processing plant engineering modifications to improve processing efficiencies being completed in parallel with repair works. 
• Pre-processing of material via the scalping screen is ongoing – substantial stocks of material are available for processing on restart_.

Operations anticipates achieving nameplate production at Butcherbird by Q1 2022.  



> The Business Development team is focussing on E25’s multi-stage development strategy, including a Stage 2 expansion of the concentrate business followed by a Stage 3 development to convert the concentrate material into HPMSM for electric vehicle EV batteries to power the global transition away from fossil fuel powered mobility.





> Manganese is emerging as an increasingly important ingredient for EV batteries, with potential supply constraints for nickel and cobalt forcing battery manufacturers to look to high manganese cathodes to produce the vast amount of cathode material required by the EV industry in coming years.




_If NCM (Nickel Cobalt Manganese) becomes the dominant battery solution, as purported by some, then scaling up for volume is going to get exciting in the next few years._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (22 December 2021)

E25 is one of my tips in the 2022 competition.

As a pick, not too much has changed from the March post and especially the update of last week. Clearly, delays are hazardous to the SP and there has been a retreat from earlier optimism, slipping from above $2 to skirmish $1.00 early December. Now the issues seem surmountable, interest has returned and now trading around *$1.29*. (not the number reported in my Comp entry of 1.97 !!)

Shipments of ore have been impacted (Nov announcement) but there is cashflow !!
_• COVID related shipping congestion has resulted in a sharp spike in global shipping costs which have significantly impacted on gross margins for the first two manganese shipments.
• In response to the elevated shipping charges for Handymax size vessels in particular, E25 announced in September 2021 a transition to Supramax vessels. 
• The revised strategy has successfully resulted in a tariff reduction for the third concentrate shipment of approximately 45% from peak rates to date.
• The reduction in freight rate charges equates to an effective increased realised FOB price of approximately USD$0.75/dmtu.
• The Baltic Dry Index, a proxy for global shipping tariffs has begun to normalise, although it remains elevated above PFS assumptions_


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 January 2022)

_It's probably built into the share price, but good to see some benefits from a shutdown and repair situation. Now  $1.20._

The processing plant at the Company’s Butcherbird Manganese Project is demonstrating significant performance improvements since the logwasher repair and engineering modification works were completed on schedule in late December 2021.   

The works undertaken during December 2021 focussed on the *repair *of the shaft failure as announced and updated on 22 November and 13 December 2021 respectively and the implementation of a range of *engineering improvements* that had already been planned prior to the plant failure.  

Pleasingly, plant production *volumes have shown significant improvements* since re-commissioning of the plant, with a new daily production record of 1,209 tonnes being achieved on 3 January 2022, well above the target nameplate production of 1,000 tpd for the Stage 1 production plant.  

In parallel with the repair works, a *range of modifications *have been made to the plant to improve plant access for maintenance, manage material flow through the plant, reduce wear on key components, improve noise and dust control as well as adjusting the overall site layout to increase operational and maintenance scheduling flexibility and throughput. 



> E25 Managing Director Mr Justin Brown commented, “_The record daily production of 1,209 tonnes achieved on 3 January is equivalent to annualised production of over 400 Kt per annum which exceeds our 365 Ktpa nameplate capability. Whilst it is premature to make firm forecasts on annual production volumes, it is highly encouraging to see this step-change in process plant performance after the implementation of the planned improvements._”


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _It's probably built into the share price, but good to see some benefits from a shutdown and repair situation. Now*  $1.20*._



maybe my tipping should be on Care and Maintenance?

Two strong days since the All Clear/ Full Steam Ahead. and as high as $1.71 today, now $1.62


----------



## peter2 (16 January 2022)

Punters liked the news of record daily production since the resumption. Price has drifted lower on lower volume. I like the low volume pull-back after two strong bullish days. Price could easily go back to the old high >2.50 if production continues smoothly as it's resumed.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 April 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Two strong days since the All Clear/ Full Steam Ahead. and as high as $1.71 today, now $1.62



,,,,,,,,,,,, followed by 3 weak months. Was as low as 80c mid-March and now about $1.00

... from the latest blurb:
• Manganese is the cheapest, most abundant of the NMC cathode materials (Ni,Mn,C). 
• Nickel and cobalt have supply constraints, manganese does not. 
• For cobalt, there are  serious ethical concerns around production methods. 
• Manganese is perfectly placed to provide the material needed to satisfy the worlds hunger to electrify. 
• Battery makers have manganese rich cathode designs in their roadmaps post 2025.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Two strong days since the All Clear/ Full Steam Ahead. and as high as $1.71 today, now $1.62



and now 60c, though this is up from a late-June low of 42.5c. 



> _A shipment comprising 35,002 tonnes of Butcherbird manganese concentrate departed Port Hedland aboard the MV Aquamarine SW on 24 May 2022.  The contract price received was higher than for previous shipments due to the buoyant prevailing manganese markets, which helped to offset the higher than forecast diesel and shipping costs which remain above long-term trends due to ongoing geopolitical and COVID related issues around the world. _





> _Manganese ore markets have remained strong through Q2 2022 with 44% index material remaining well above US$7 / dmtu CIF Tianjin.  Feedback on the handling properties of E25 concentrate ore remains positive from logistics providers to consumers. The marketing team will continue to look for opportunities to place additional conventional and non-conventional material into the current market whilst strong markets conditions prevail. _




Producing manganese concentrate for export to generate early cashflow with a modest capital requirement in this Stage 1 of the development plan. There is potential for a 2x to 3x expansion to Stage 1 within 12 months of initial commissioning, and the Company expects to expedite the expansion of the Project in 2H FY2022.  Stage 3 is the development of a conversion facility to convert the concentrate material into HPMSM for electric vehicle EV batteries.

End of March Q, had cash of $21 million.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 July 2022)

_still creeping up ... 67c_.

A further announcement concerning the planned production of high purity battery grade manganese sulphate  monohydrate (HPMSM) from manganese oxide concentrates currently produced at the Company’s 100% owned Butcherbird Project.

As recently reported in Malaysian news publication _The Star, Borneo Post _and others, E25 are currently in discussions with the Malaysian Investment Development Authority and the Sarawak State Government in relation to building the first planned conversion plant in Sarawak to produce HPMSM for lithium-ion batteries used by electric vehicles.

HPMSM is the highest purity “battery grade” manganese chemical used in lithium-ion batteries and demand for this specialty material is expected to grow rapidly in coming years in line with the growth in production of EV’s


----------



## frugal.rock (11 August 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _still creeping up ... 67c_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 October 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> _still creeping up .._



The creep continues (need I go on?)

-E25 made a non-Market Sensitive announcement, regarding the panned production of high purity battery grade manganese sulphate  monohydrate (HPMSM) from manganese oxide concentrates currently produced at the Company’s 100% owned Butcherbird Project. As well as tossing around the Sarawak option, there is a nudge towards USA

_• Inflation Reduction Act (IRA) in the USA has generated strong interest for a USA based facility. Advanced discussions with multiple potential offtake and financing partners support potential for a USA based facility. _
_• Inflation Reduction Act provides strong incentives for USA and FTA country supply chains for USA EVs  
• Australian sourced HPMSM meets the requirements of the IRA for vehicle manufacturers to attract USA federal subsidies and is creating strong interest from potential customers with a USA EV or EV battery market presence. 
• Element 25 currently running the USA location in parallel with Malaysia in response to strong interest from offtake/finance partners. 
• Executive site visit to the USA confirms Louisiana as a favourable location for a USA based HPMSM plant. _
_• Engagement with Louisiana Economic Development, Baton Rouge Area Chamber and local industry confirms local support for a Louisiana site, which is also supported by discussions with potential offtake/finance partners_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2022)

not much in the information or news space, but E25 still climbing


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2022)

aand two days on


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 November 2022)

and here it is  ... Trading Halt for a _proposed capital raising to fund initial works on the Company’s High Purity Manganese project, capital expenditure to optimise performance for the Butcherbird Project, and general working capital._


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 November 2022)

E25 received firm commitments for a A$35 million placement *at A$1.12* per share. 

The placement was heavily oversubscribed with E25 management and the Joint Lead Managers agreeing to increase the raise to $35million (minimum $30M).


----------



## Sean K (Monday at 9:37 AM)

Come off highs in Nov, but this news might help. Unless it's already known?


----------



## JohnDe (Wednesday at 8:58 AM)

> Stellantis is the world’s fourth largest carmaker and owns European brands such as Fiat and Peugeot, and has said it wants to sell more than 5 million battery electric cars worldwide by 2030.
> 
> On Monday, Element announced the deal will see Stellantis tipping in investment – about $US30m ($44m) in two tranches – to part-fund its processing facility development.
> 
> ...


----------

